# Any idea what this is? Zoom in



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Zoom in to the shaded area of the pic and look at egg like oval things just under grass. It's been a few weeks since I strolled around the yard. Today I noticed this. Any idea what this could be?

And yes there is still some green!


----------



## Lem855 (Mar 24, 2021)

Could it be squirrel damage, I have the same problem but it's squirrels.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

hard to tell on my phone. it could be fungus. stinkhorn egg looking things. i have them in mulch from decaying wood.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Photo could be better. Looks like a variety of mushroom to me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks like puffballs to me. Nothing really to worry about with them specifically other than knowing conditions are ripe for fungus.


----------

